# Mechanical engineers for Canada



## bhupanderin (Oct 13, 2013)

dear all

i am a diploma mechanical engineer with 8 years of experience from india i am looking for to apply for canada immigration under mechanical engineer

i want to know as a diploma holder can i apply for this category because for mechanical engineer the detail is as below and i think the below bold words means i can apply

Employment requirements
A bachelor`s degree in mechanical engineering or *in a related engineering discipline* is required.
A master`s degree or doctorate in a related engineering discipline may be required.

Please guide me 

Bhupander singh


----------

